# big bear snorkels



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys im stressin about my big bear. im wanting to snorkel it but dont know how i want to do it. its an 04 model and im thinkin about either two inch or 1.5 inch. im wantin to snorkel it without rejetting, please someone help me. thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2" would be more then enough for a 450. Shouldn't need to rejet for sure.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Couple guys I know ran 2" but that caused issues. They had to put about a 1 1/2" reducer in the end to,get it running properly again but no jetting needed that way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

O ok it's a 400 and I'm thinkin tht 2'' with a reducer will be what I go with just need some ideas on how to run it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to come off the box w/ a 90* and go left, then around the motor & up to the front, then up through the fender. Should be pretty easy.


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got it all ran snorkel looks pretty sweet


----------

